# So What To Do Now



## sabrefm1 (3/3/14)

i started vaping to give up on cigarettes, now i stopped vaping as well lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

Why did you stop vaping?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/3/14)

take all the cash you saving and donate it to the poor , PS im poor lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

sabrefm1 said:


> i started vaping to give up on cigarettes, now i stopped vaping as well lol


Well done to you, sir.


----------



## Riaz (3/3/14)

well done @sabrefm1 

how did you manage to stop vaping?


----------



## vaalboy (3/3/14)

Take up fishing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Why did you stop vaping?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



look no doubt im going to miss vaping, trying various flavors, but i have tonsil issues, and vaping the high mg juices just aggrivated it a bit, evn tho i didnt care, but i had to go to the doc every month the get antibiotics for my tonsils that kept swelling, 2-3 weeks ago i had my worst tonsil infection and thought no man cant go on like this, doctor said no way, this time u must remove yr tonsils no 2 ways about it. 

so this week getting a tonsillectomy done, and seeing that im not craving for nicotine for this past 2-3 weeks, just decided to stop vaping as well. will prob focus on my mountain biking and spend the rands on their now lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/3/14)

and just to put the word out there, vaping does not mess your tonsils up, before some cigarette lover reads this and thinks vaping is worst than analogues. otherwise more vapers will be removing their tonsils lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (4/3/14)

sabrefm1 said:


> will prob focus on my mountain biking and spend the rands on their now lol.



Mmmmm... another fun addiction for sure! Herewith the mountain biking version of ecigssa. 

thehubsa Check them out. An awesome bunch of folks with a wealth of information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/3/14)

thanks will check them out, done my first comp on sat the argus 22km, hopefully can use the money from my ecig addiction and upgrade my bike

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (4/3/14)

sabrefm1 said:


> thanks will check them out, done my first comp on sat the argus 22km, hopefully can use the money from my ecig addiction and upgrade my bike



 Great stuff! Once you're hooked, your're HOOKED! From what I've read there are quite a large amount of epic trails in the Cape area, definitely one of the best locations world wide. Just be wary... you're car might not be you're most valuable piece of transportation much longer. Lol!

Congrats on the 22k Argus!


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Great stuff! Once you're hooked, your're HOOKED! From what I've read there are quite a large amount of epic trails in the Cape area, definitely one of the best locations world wide. Just be wary... you're car might not be you're most valuable piece of transportation much longer. Lol!
> 
> Congrats on the 22k Argus!




thanks, well the wife already complaining about all the dirt in the car. as i drop the back seats and cart my bike inside of car, in the future will get a small bakkie to transport my bike. but my favorite spot is tokia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/3/14)

Congrats on stopping nicotine altogether @sabrefm1 !
Do you still crave it?

Do pop in on the forum in a while and let us all know how its going.

All the best.
Respect


----------

